

The IE6 nightmare might be back soon - webjac
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/b0a813d93316

======
r00fus
This article is pure hyperbole. IE6 was put to rest on purpose, the 1000+
developers at Microsoft reassigned. Microsoft had delcared victory and moved
on.

Apple may not be Mozilla or the Chrome team at Google, but they did create
webkit, and last I could tell, they still have a huge team at Apple working on
Safari/webkit.

